# maxima turbo kit



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

has anyone heard of a maxima turbo kit?ive looked around with no luck. is this something id have to do custom made?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

There's a low level supercharger for the old max... for the new one, so far...?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Fmax makes turbo kits for the A32 (95-99) max, along with some other company and Nigel on the maxima.org boards (forget his new user name, old one was NigelCMF, I think its turbo97se but don't hold me to that.) For A33 & A34's, I think stillen sc's are the only thing available.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

custommaxima.com


----------

